# Cheese Pumpkins!



## shannon in KS (Nov 4, 2006)

These are too cute! Here's a link for a picture and the recipe!
http://www.bettycrocker.com/Recipes/Recipe.aspx?recipeId=37889


----------



## jkath (Nov 4, 2006)

Oh my gosh! Those are darling!!!!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 4, 2006)

Those are absolutely ADORABLE!!!  Many thanks for the recipe link.

I have to admit, tho, that when I saw the title "Cheese Pumpkins", I immediately thought of the large pale flattish squash/pumpkins by that name that are frequently used for pies & squash dishes.


----------



## shannon in KS (Nov 4, 2006)

My daughter was all about making them... then I saw a glimmer in her eye and could tell the creative wheels were turning.... "I wonder if there is a way to make those ugly, warty gourd thingies??!?!?!?"    (which we have like 48 of by the way)


----------



## shpj4 (Nov 4, 2006)

Those are great - thanks for the receipe link.


----------



## QSis (Nov 15, 2007)

Bump - these are on my short list for Thanksgiving!

Lee


----------



## shannon in KS (Nov 15, 2007)

hehehe, lookie, it's my thread?  I just had some time to sit down and log in, and I see my name-o!!!!  Hidey ho Discuss Cooking!!!!!  Love ya guys!!!!  I don't have enough time to sit down!!!!


----------

